# ENGPROGUIDES



## ME_VT_PE (Mar 8, 2018)

I have purchased the Engproguides TFS practice exam in preparation for the April 2018 PE. Compared to the Lindberg practice exam, these questions seem much easier. Does anyone (taken the pe and seen the engproguides practice exam) have any insight?


----------



## namod65 (Mar 8, 2018)

I took HVAC so it might differ some for TFS. But Engproguides was by far more representative of the exam compared to the PPI practice exam. Only thing better was the NCEES practice test. PPI practice exam was way more difficult, I worked it through twice and that was it. A lot of the problems were absurdly long and required you to do things that are not reasonable to expect to have to do on the exam. I thought the same way about the MERM companion problems, I barely touched that book. Again this was for HVAC so it might not be the case for TFS.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank! I've found the PPI exam problems to be way more difficult than NCEES and ENGPROGUIDES as well. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## justin-hawaii (Mar 8, 2018)

I would say my exam is about the same difficulty level of the actual PE exam, but I understand that I am biased. 

I think the wording of my exam problems may be a little more straight forward than the NCEES PE exam.  The NCEES PE exam will try to trick you and give you erroneous information.  There are a few problems where I put in a few tricks, but not as much as NCEES.  I think the material that I test is comparable to NCEES and the amount of time it takes to solve one of my problems is the same as NCEES.  For example, if you look at the  solutions to the NCEES sample exam, there are not that many steps to solve a good amount of the problems.


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 9, 2018)

I will be taking the MDM version of the EngProGuides exam tomorrow, I purchased it at the beginning of the year but wanted to brush up on topics before taking it so I could get the most out of it. I've never seen these problems and needed something "new" to test myself with as I've done the NCEEs, PPI, 6min-sol and Dr. Tom class material problems over and over. Let's see how it goes tomorrow... I feel prepared.


----------



## mckenz007 (Mar 9, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> I will be taking the MDM version of the EngProGuides exam tomorrow


Let me know how that goes for you, I’m doing TFS but I’ve also completed Dr Tom’s and so far SMS (3+ times through) and the 2016 NCEES (working on 2nd pass) have been my only problem sets. I also have the new PPI practice exam and am trying to decide if I should get the EngPro Guides and Slay the PE exams or if I would be better off working  the PPI practice problem book. Way too many problems, way too little time between now and April 13th...


----------



## EngineerGirlPE (Mar 10, 2018)

My perspective is from TFS:  yes, it is similar in difficulty as compared to Lindeberg Practice Problems which were too difficult in my opinion.  I got exactly 70% questions correct when I took engproguides practice exam.  When I took the real exam (with 2 more weeks of studying), I got a scaled score of 88% (per Texas Board of PE).   So I believe it was mostly accurate that I could pass, reviewing the missed questions with 2 more weeks helped me solidify my conceptual understandings.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Mar 11, 2018)

I purchased the Engineer Pro Guides MDM practice exam. I took it a few weeks ago.

I found the exam difficulty to be a little easier than the NCEES practice exam. I attribute this to the fact that I also have the engrproguides study guide (i read the entire book) and some of the practice exam questions were easy to solve by flipping through the study guide and study guide examples. Be aware, there are some errors on the exam. Justin has issued an erratum for this. I took the NCEES practice exam this past week. For comparison, I scored a 66/80 (83%) on the engproguides exam and a 59/80 (74%) on the NCEES practice exam. Although not happy with the NCEES score, I believe it would still pass.. I would hope. 

Personally, I found most of my mistakes to be unit/conversion/mathematical errors. There was very little on either exam that I conceptually did not grasp. Except that lifting block problem 510. That puzzled me.

I have also purchased a sample exam from amazon titled "PE Study exam. Mechanical Engineering. Machine Design and Materials" by Scott Hart and Kevin Klein. Got it yesterday and I plan to take this practice exam next weekend. 

Jvanoye, I am curious to hear your thoughts on which you though was more difficult (engproguides vs NCEES)

Good luck with studying everyone.


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 12, 2018)

@Kloeb222 @mckenz007...I took the EngProGuides exam for MDM on Sat. and scored 62/80. Setting aside the computational errors on some of the answers that have already been discussed here, I felt the difficulty of the exam was a little easier than NCEES, but overall comprarable. I feel like there would be more "curve balls" on the real exam to try to trick you, so you just need to pay attention to those.

I would definitely recommend this book to those taking the exam in April as additional practice to the NCEES practice test and the 6-min. sol guide. I also bought the PE Study Exam by Scott Hart and Kevin K. but haven't looked at it yet, will do so this week although I hear from peers of mine that it's more difficult than the exam, so we'll see.


----------

